# How to get around school firewall?



## andrewphelp (May 8, 2007)

I don't know if it is a firewall or what but my boarding school has this thing that disables the students from going on the internet from 12-6am and it also won't let me download using things like bitlord or limewire. I have heard that a couple people get around these things so I was wondering if anyone knew how I could do that? thanks so much. I would especially appreciate details


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, we can't offer any advice on bypassing your school's security or P2P software. Please read the forum rules. Thread closed.


----------

